# trap primers



## dandy h (Oct 31, 2010)

help trap primers,no water flow everything inslled per instuction model ppp-500 help


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

dandy h said:


> help trap primers,no water flow everything inslled per instuction model ppp-500 help


you will not get any suggestions as to the problem without an introduction into the introductions area of this site


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Go to this link and post a intro, afterwards someone will help you.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe the water is turned off. Is customer paying the water bill?:laughing:


----------



## dandy h (Oct 31, 2010)

just want some with trap primers have water to the inlet and have flushed line before installing ,drain is open psi incoming is62psi and have 18 psi drop when fixture is fushed still nowater any ideas:whistling2:


----------



## dandy h (Oct 31, 2010)

ps the water is on,installed2 dirrent trap primers.thx for any help i can get:thumbup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

slickrick said:


> Go to this link and post a intro, afterwards someone will help you.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


dandy, post an intro or you will receive no help


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Take it apart and clean it. Maybe grit is fouling it. You might find a glob of pipe dope inside it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the intro this thread is now open.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

blow it out with a compressor


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Take it apart and clean it. Maybe grit is fouling it. You might find a glob of pipe dope inside it.


Most trap primers I have seen call for NO Dope to be used on the installation.

Tommy is right it gums them up bad!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you just not seeing water run into the drain? How many times have you tried to make it discharge?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> blow it out with a compressor


Ditto...Assuming all other install issues are correct.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

If after all this it still isn't working my thought would be a kink under the slab. Here under the IPC we are allowed to use a trap guard, and do. If it were me I'd try to clear it with the architect and GC to put one in.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Could it be that the pipe going to the drain is not a direct gravity flow? In other words could there be a belly in it that hasnt filled up yet. They do not emit a lot of water at a time.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

..or if it's cXc and the type with the little rubber "wobbler" *and* it wasn't disassembled prior to sweating...


----------



## dandy h (Oct 31, 2010)

good morning all ,ive tried all of everything listed above, guess i,ll try a different kind of trap primer thanks for any input that could help, thanks Randy.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

I HATE TRAP PRIMERS! I put a floor drain in our laundry room when we built our house. Put a trap primer on it (PPP) and has never worked. 
I never install them anymore, alway's use a trap guard if the city allows them.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

tail piece trap primers are the way to go. they never fail.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

does it not have a allen key scew on the body of it... play with that and u will get it.. i use them all the time... best thing is to make a manifold if your gonna do more then one trap.. come down offa ppp into a tee then just make tee's and aim them up then pc of pipe and a 90 aiming down with a #14 with a pc of tubing into the tubing with a gear clamp.. that way all traps get water. i like the trap guard but there expensive here.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> does it not have a allen key scew on the body of it... play with that and u will get it.. i use them all the time... best thing is to make a manifold if your gonna do more then one trap.. come down offa ppp into a tee then just make tee's and aim them up then pc of pipe and a 90 aiming down with a #14 with a pc of tubing into the tubing with a gear clamp.. that way all traps get water. i like the trap guard but there expensive here.


They aren't much more than a primer here and a lot less labor and messin around.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

some dont have the allen screw. I think its the p-500 that doesnt.. If you're going to catch multiple traps off of one primer use a distribution bowl. you can catch 4 traps that way.




evilcyrus said:


> does it not have a allen key scew on the body of it... play with that and u will get it.. i use them all the time... best thing is to make a manifold if your gonna do more then one trap.. come down offa ppp into a tee then just make tee's and aim them up then pc of pipe and a 90 aiming down with a #14 with a pc of tubing into the tubing with a gear clamp.. that way all traps get water. i like the trap guard but there expensive here.


----------

